# SI Mag v3 re-release



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Might as well let the cat out of the bag because I'm getting too excited about this and I'm having a hard time keeping my mouth shut. In a few weeks I will be getting a sample of a Mag v3 copy with slight improvements. Let me explain: The Mag v3 was a _very_ popular woofer for us. It sounded good, you could beat on it and nothing would happen to it (within reason  ), etc. So I was discussing different options for nostalgia with a good friend of mine and he asked "why not come back out with the Mag v3" to which I said "I don't know...that sounds like a good idea." Fast forward to now and the sample of the Mag v3 I will get be getting will have the following upgrades/changes: sewn-on flat voice coil leads, large speaker terminals, and a shorting ring. Other than those three changes I am trying to leave the Mag v3 clone alone as much as possible. The leads were an issue on the original Mag v3's as there was a piece of felt on the back side of the cone to prevent the leads from tapping against the cone. Flat sewn-on leads solve that problem. The shoring ring is a no-brainer. It was not in the original woofer but why not add it in there? Better inducance behavior / transient response for a small manufacturing cost. 

Speaking of cost, the new Mag v3's should cost in the nighborhood of $210 or $190 each plus shipping. I need to call the new woofer something different so I'm thinking of simply "Mag v3.2". Any suggestions of a new modified name are welcome. I am going to keep "Mag v3" in the name so maybe the .2 will be enough difference.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Nick, will this be louder than the BM MKIV? I love the way mine sounds but i just can't get the volume out of just one. And i know it's my vehicle that's the issue.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

foreman said:


> Nick, will this be louder than the BM MKIV? I love the way mine sounds but i just can't get the volume out of just one. And i know it's my vehicle that's the issue.


When I was competing during the Mag v3 production I was putting up mid 144's with a single 12" Mag v3. The Mag v3's are a totally different beast than the BM mkIV's. They are almost 7" deep and weigh around 40 lbs each. Do a Google image search for Stereo Integrity Mag v3 to see how they looked.  Save you some time:


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh crap! That's beefy! But after using the ol' google i realized i was thinking the Mag4 not 3. I'm going to try to play with the Bm a bit more as i love the way it sounds. If not i'll be putting a WTB for a MAg4. Sorry to highjack Nick, i'm sure that Mag3 will be great!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

foreman said:


> Oh crap! That's beefy! But after using the ol' google i realized i was thinking the Mag4 not 3. I'm going to try to play with the Bm a bit more as i love the way it sounds. If not i'll be putting a WTB for a MAg4. Sorry to highjack Nick, i'm sure that Mag3 will be great!


Good luck on that Mag v4 WTB, those are not very common but they are great drivers with fairly shallow mounting depth at 5.0". 

The Mag v3 is a big beast compared to all other woofers mentioned so far.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

If you are going to do it like a revision number then it should be 3.1, because 3.0 was the first of that model. ID and JL use V2, V3 and V4 because they are denoting the version, not revision. At least that's how I see it.

So MAG V3.1, or maybe MAG V3+.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Nick, would these be suitable for IB? I can't seem to find T/S numbers anywhere...


----------



## momax_powers (Oct 26, 2013)

Mag V3mkII
Mag V3ultra
Mag V3.5
MAG 3

Any thoughts on an 8" subwoofer in the future


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

These subs would be a downright steal at $190 plus shipping!!!

I would love to see a chrome basket on these to match the chrome magnets! Or how about a copper like plating? That would be one helluva way to reintroduce this speaker.


Name : *Mag v3 Cu* 
(Cu is the symbol for copper)


The point behind the copper color and Cu symbol is the new design has a copper shorting ring the original does not.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

Will this be an XBL woofer?!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

edouble101 said:


> These subs would be a downright steal at $190 plus shipping!!!
> 
> I would love to see a chrome basket on these to match the chrome magnets! Or how about a copper like plating? That would be one helluva way to reintroduce this speaker.
> 
> ...


The shorting ring is actually aluminum in the new/re-release Mag v3. It's a big ring so copper would be very costly and aluminum works very well for the cost (much better than brass).


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Infinity said:


> Will this be an XBL woofer?!


No it will not. The original Mag v3 was an overhung woofer and this re-release of the Mag v3 will be overhung as well.


----------



## tprj82 (Dec 3, 2014)

Kinda reminds me of the old q. Would love if it was mage a great match for my lone one lol


----------



## Treesive (Aug 29, 2011)

Will this be in multiple sizes or just one like the mkiv? The v3 is in my top 5 for favorite all around subs so I look forward to this.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am anxious to hear more about this driver. I hope it is sealed friendly. A trio in the trunk sealed would be nasty.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

SI Mag-num 

Like a plus sized condom ref... because that thing is a beast of a woofer and well we know what Magnum condoms are for...

or

SI Mag v3.57

Like a play on a 357 Magnum. Dirty Harry would most certainly have something like this in his car... not some ***** sub.


Well I did it... ***** and magnum in the same post and it is not focused on sex.


----------



## Treesive (Aug 29, 2011)

TheDavel said:


> Like a play on a 357 Magnum. Dirty Harry would most certainly have something like this in his car... not some ***** sub.


Don't like hating on your Dirty Harry play but he used a .44 Magnum...


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Treesive said:


> Don't like hating on your Dirty Harry play but he used a .44 Magnum...


I don't know movies, but I did have a 357 magnum at one point... And I may have stayed at a holiday inn express last night. Either way, I was wrong and I lost. The internet won. I quit. Rum is good.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe I should have negated the part about the optional name. The driver is being replicated with the additions listed in the first post. For those of you who have followed SI for many many years the following images will be a trip back in time:


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

Is there going to be a preorder for this or will it just go on sale once it's out? I'm in for one either way.


----------



## momax_powers (Oct 26, 2013)

Electrodynamic said:


> Maybe I should have negated the part about the optional name. The driver is being replicated with the additions listed in the first post. For those of you who have followed SI for many many years the following images will be a trip back in time:


Possibility of a 10" version?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sub looks great, love the basket.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Nick, awesome looking sub, that magnet is ridiculous. Will these work well IB?


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

What is power rating and coil configuration?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

tprj82 said:


> Kinda reminds me of the old q. Would love if it was mage a great match for my lone one lol


Fun fact -- the Mag v.3 came out before the original Q 

I also have owned several Mag v.3 woofers -- and it's a great sub. Even better with the modifications Nick has made!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Architect7 said:


> Nick, awesome looking sub, that magnet is ridiculous. Will these work well IB?


Yep, it'll work well in an IB alignment. Might need to add some mass (performed in-house) before shipment for a small fee but it definitely has enough stroke for IB use.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

ImK'ed said:


> What is power rating and coil configuration?


1000 watts RMS and Dual 2 Ohm configuration.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Electrodynamic said:


> Yep, it'll work well in an IB alignment. Might need to add some mass (performed in-house) before shipment for a small fee but it definitely has enough stroke for IB use.


Awesome!!!


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

What size ported box are you thinking for these? Also is it suitable for downfire use?


----------



## momax_powers (Oct 26, 2013)

Any eta on these?


----------



## TadCat (Nov 10, 2013)

Definitely buying two as soon as possible. No lie i'm super excited.. Before i got my gtis i looked so hard for some of the original mag v3s but none were to be found  Any chance you'll have do a 15'' model? that would be wonderful.. oh and are there any t/s parameters available?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

YukonXL04 said:


> What size ported box are you thinking for these? Also is it suitable for downfire use?


1.75 ft^3 tuned to 30 Hz. 

Yes they are suitable for downfire use.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

TadCat said:


> Definitely buying two as soon as possible. No lie i'm super excited.. Before i got my gtis i looked so hard for some of the original mag v3s but none were to be found  Any chance you'll have do a 15'' model? that would be wonderful.. oh and are there any t/s parameters available?


For reference here are the previous Mag v3 T/S parameters fully broken-in:

Re: 3.5 Ohms
Fs: 30.2 Hz
Qes: 0.45
Qms: 4.7
Qts: 0.41
Le: 3.5 mH
Sd: 480 cm^2
Vas: 39.7
BL: 18.35
Mms: 228 g
Xmax: 28mm one-way linear

And here are the new Mag v3 T/S Parameters:

Re: 3.4 Ohms
Fs: 30.9 Hz
Qes: 0.42
Qms: 3.44
Qts: 0.38
Le: 2.42 mH
Sd:480 cm^2
Vas: 40.4
BL: 19.3
Mms: 240.1 g
Xmax: 28mm one-way linear

Those T/S's are on a brand new driver that has not been broken-in yet. The Qe/Qt will lower a little and so will Fs after the driver is broken in. But as you can see the numbers are as spot-on as you can get except for the lower inductance on the new model. 

Pricing will stay at $199 each plus shipping and there will be a pre-order for the initial batch of Mag v3's for $170 each plus shipping. epper:


----------



## TadCat (Nov 10, 2013)

nice, looks like it models well in a very small ported box  is that a no on the 15'' though?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

TadCat said:


> nice, looks like it models well in a very small ported box  is that a no on the 15'' though?


Sorry about not answering that before. You are correct in that there will only be a 12" size in the beginning. I may re-release the 15" soon if the 12" re-release is popular.


----------



## TadCat (Nov 10, 2013)

Electrodynamic said:


> Sorry about not answering that before. You are correct in that there will only be a 12" size in the beginning. I may re-release the 15" soon if the 12" re-release is popular.


no problem, i think you should have good luck with the 12, it looks like you already have a pretty good response


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Electrodynamic said:


> For reference here are the previous Mag v3 T/S parameters fully broken-in:
> 
> Re: 3.5 Ohms
> Fs: 30.2 Hz
> ...


Thanks! Looks great. What about xmax? Do you have an idea of when your planning on production and shipping? Maybe 1st quarter 2015? It looks like a prime candidate to replace my RE sex 10 in my console.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

YukonXL04 said:


> Thanks! Looks great. What about xmax? Do you have an idea of when your planning on production and shipping? Maybe 1st quarter 2015? It looks like a prime candidate to replace my RE sex 10 in my console.


Oops, I fotgot to add that in the original T/S post but it has been added now. 28mm one-way linear on both versions.

Probably looking at early second quarter 2015 for shipping.


----------



## RandomBeat (Aug 23, 2014)

a great bday present in april this will be!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm actually pretty surprised this many people remember the Mag v3 driver. I thought its memory had disappeared into the shadows because this much time has gone by since its production.


----------



## TadCat (Nov 10, 2013)

Electrodynamic said:


> Oops, I fotgot to add that in the original T/S post but it has been added now. 28mm one-way linear on both versions.
> 
> Probably looking at early second quarter 2015 for shipping.


oh wow, didnt even notice xmax was missing, i just wanted to model the FR.. thats some impressive stroke


----------



## Treesive (Aug 29, 2011)

Electrodynamic said:


> I'm actually pretty surprised this many people remember the Mag v3 driver. I thought its memory had disappeared into the shadows because this much time has gone by since its production.


Subs that were special live for a long time. Mass 2012's, LMS subs, IDW I believe it was, brahma, 05-XXX, etc. These still are alive in our minds because not many have come along that beat them. The same went for the Mags as well.


----------



## TadCat (Nov 10, 2013)

Treesive said:


> Subs that were special live for a long time. Mass 2012's, LMS subs, IDW I believe it was, brahma, 05-XXX, etc. These still are alive in our minds because not many have come along that beat them. The same went for the Mags as well.


Exactly, it seems that mr lemons at stereo integrity is the only one that listens to his potential customers


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

The prototype Mag v3 showed up today and I took an excursion video that I'll link on here later tonight. I am very pleased with how well this driver turned out. The additional changes have made this driver vastly improved while keeping the heart of the driver the same. As you can see above the T/S's are spot-on with all of the materials being the same. The video upload is at 25% right now but I'll post a link to it this evening after it is finished uploading. 

Until the video is finished uploading here are some pictures:










Wow, blurry picture:


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## 82cj8 (Jan 21, 2011)

Why dont you use rubber surrounds instead of foam?Seems like rubber would be a better choice for longevity.I used to use JL subs and the foam always ripped.Would it be possible to add it as an option?If this is to far off topic ignore it .Very nice sub either way!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

82cj8 said:


> Why dont you use rubber surrounds instead of foam?Seems like rubber would be a better choice for longevity.I used to use JL subs and the foam always ripped.Would it be possible to add it as an option?If this is to far off topic ignore it .Very nice sub either way!


The original design used foam and this re-introduction will use foam. The foam is UV treated and also water resistant treated. The compliance is perfect with the foam surround and the compliance would change regardless of the type of rubber we would switch to. Foam is always more compliant than rubber when the thickness is kept the same. Too many design variables would be sacrificed by switching over to rubber for this re-release. If we use rubber, why not modify the gap geometry, and change the spiders, and change the mass, etc? I do not, and will not, want to change this re-release from its original design. The only items that have been changed are to eliminate previous issues or to lower inductance or make hooking up the woofer easier (lead slap, shorting ring, large 4 AWG terminals). Specs are spot-on with the old woofer so we are keeping the foam. Sorry to hear about your JL surrounds.


----------



## 82cj8 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok thanks .That was much more of an answer than I expected.lol It was more of a general question as I have noticed ssa ,sundown etc all use foam I just assumed it was a cost factor.Im trying to get the wife talked into some ht18's for Christmas.


----------



## Treesive (Aug 29, 2011)

82cj8 said:


> Ok thanks .That was much more of an answer than I expected.lol It was more of a general question as I have noticed ssa ,sundown etc all use foam I just assumed it was a cost factor.Im trying to get the wife talked into some ht18's for Christmas.


You will not be upset with a ht18 purchase. They are one of the better ht subs on the market right now for the price. I bought the hst but haven't been able to run it through the paces yet. On a side note I am more of a rubber person but that is mainly to my tc addiction and thilos addiction to his long throw rubber. I've had high end foam surround subs as well and really spec wise foam usually wins out.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

82cj8 said:


> Ok thanks .That was much more of an answer than I expected.lol It was more of a general question as I have noticed ssa ,sundown etc all use foam I just assumed it was a cost factor.Im trying to get the wife talked into some ht18's for Christmas.


It all depends on what is needed really. However, some companies use particular material for their surrounds for marketing and nothing more. Others have actually done research and development and know what surround material to use in their specific application. Times have also changed as foam surrounds used to be subject to UV damage and change color, become brittle, etc, but that's not the case now if you know what you're doing and have the foam in your surrounds treated accordingly. 

Take a look at the drivers in our (Stereo Integrity) lineup. Across the board they are foam or rubber. Both materials serve their purpose and they have been chosen based on compliance and also how/where they are going to be used.


----------



## Treesive (Aug 29, 2011)

Electrodynamic said:


> It all depends on what is needed really. However, some companies use particular material for their surrounds for marketing and nothing more. Others have actually done research and development and know what surround material to use in their specific application. Times have also changed as foam surrounds used to be subject to UV damage and change color, become brittle, etc, but that's not the case now if you know what you're doing and have the foam in your surrounds treated accordingly.
> 
> Take a look at the drivers in our (Stereo Integrity) lineup. Across the board they are foam or rubber. Both materials serve their purpose and they have been chosen based on compliance and also how/where they are going to be used.


This is one of my favorite things about si. You are told the reasons behind his decisions... If nothing else it shows that he is involved from the ground up on every detail making this a none off the shelf sub. Anymore that goes a long way as most just sell out to a china design that maybe has a couple changes done to it. The market has been watered down with a lot of the same garbage subs with different manufacturer names on it. I think this is a big reason why this new Mag may have a big chance of success. Cost and performance wise it should be a "forum boner" type sub that has much better specs than most of the recent "boner" ones. Looking forward to next year and hope this sub takes off!! I want some new spec quality subs to move the bar in another direction. The current direction blows... Mini rant over.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I am going to give the go-ahead to the build house to start production of the new Mag v3 early this week. Hopefully by the end of tonight I will have a Mag v3 web page up and pre-order will be open. ETA for these puppies is probably April 2015. Hopefully sooner.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

I think these will be a big hit.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I think I'm going to be in for one, honsetly who wouldn't want to own a release of caraudio history.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Nick, these IB friendly?


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

edzyy said:


> Nick, these IB friendly?


He already answered that like thirty one posts ago...#26


----------



## Treesive (Aug 29, 2011)

WhereAmEye? said:


> He already answered that like fifteen posts ago


To finish this response... yes they are after Nick would add some mass in house for a small fee


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

WhereAmEye? said:


> He already answered that like thirty one posts ago...#26


Oh, didn't see that. 

Thanks for not answering, though.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Not trying to be a jerk, just no need to ask Nick the same question multiple times. Look through the "sis upcoming shallow mount woofer" thread and you'll see he answers the same questions multiple times.

I never got to listen to the original mag v3 but it looks like a beast!


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> And here are the new Mag v3 T/S Parameters:
> 
> Re: 3.4 Ohms
> Fs: 30.9 Hz
> ...


Is there any mass added to the cone to bring Fs down?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Brian Steele said:


> Is there any mass added to the cone to bring Fs down?


In the quote you have quoted, no.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Anymore news on the re-release?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Great Job Nick! I certainly look forward to hearing this sub!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

etroze said:


> Anymore news on the re-release?


Yep, pre-ordering is now open for the Mag v3's.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you for the up date and I got my pre order in


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

IIRC, didn't most folks favor the v3 in a ported enclosure over sealed?

Also, if these fly off your shelves at a high rate can you give any rough time frame when the 15" would be ready to ship to our doorsteps?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> 1.75 ft^3 tuned to 30 Hz.
> 
> Yes they are suitable for downfire use.


For two of these subs in a common chamber ported enclosure, 3.5^3ft tuned to 30hz would work well? Could it be bumped up to 4.0^3ft to get a little more efficiency? How much port area per cube would you recommend with 1000wrms for the pair?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> .





edouble101 said:


> For two of these subs in a common chamber ported enclosure, 3.5^3ft tuned to 30hz would work well? Could it be bumped up to 4.0^3ft to get a little more efficiency? How much port area per cube would you recommend with 1000wrms for the pair?


Will you answer my question?


----------



## Docethic (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't know much about the Mags but I placed a pre order for one after finding this thread! I just sold my last Crystal CMP12 so I was in a vulnerable purchasing point lol as I definitely don't need more subs. 

Anyone on here have experience with both the Mag V3 and the CMPs? I loved the Crystals but after 16 years, it was time to move on so currently am running an Arc Audio FL12 daily, wich definitely gives me the output across the board, but lacks the upper bass detail of the CMP. I am hoping the Mag V3 will have similar quality to the CMP with a higher spl capacity? Or is this wishful thinking? I currently


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

edouble101 said:


> For two of these subs in a common chamber ported enclosure, 3.5^3ft tuned to 30hz would work well? Could it be bumped up to 4.0^3ft to get a little more efficiency? How much port area per cube would you recommend with 1000wrms for the pair?





edouble101 said:


> Will you answer my question?


This post gets a little burried some times. If I don't answer on the forums please email me.  

Yes 3.5 ft^3 tuned to 30 Hz will work well. There is no need to increase the volume to 4.0 ft^3 as you will gain less than 1 dB of output. I recommend a single flared 4" or 6" port per driver. I do not recommend following the port area per ft^3 rule as it is has no merit for adequately powered drivers. It only starts to work when you are shoving 3x or 5x rated power to a single driver for SPL competitions.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Mag v3 production progress pics:

Dust caps:










T-yokes:










The drivers should be finished by the end of next week. After that they will take about 4 weeks to reach our facility.


----------



## SilverGoat (May 1, 2007)

Nick, you owe me a phone call still.

-Clarke


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

SilverGoat said:


> Nick, you owe me a phone call still.
> 
> -Clarke


Clarke, it was great catching up with you. It's been FAR too long! Forum members don't know but Clarke was one of SI's first customers some 15 years ago with the "claw" Mag v2's. Time sure does go fast as you get older!


----------



## SilverGoat (May 1, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> Clarke, it was great catching up with you. It's been FAR too long! Forum members don't know but Clarke was one of SI's first customers some 15 years ago with the "claw" Mag v2's. Time sure does go fast as you get older!


It was so much fun talking to you again. My apologies for not keeping in touch. You are such a class act and your friendship truly makes this hobby more than just a hobby. I miss you all out there in North Carolina. Please pass along my best wishes to your family!


----------



## SilverGoat (May 1, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> Clarke, it was great catching up with you. It's been FAR too long! Forum members don't know but Clarke was one of SI's first customers some 15 years ago with the "claw" Mag v2's. Time sure does go fast as you get older!


And returning customers. It took a blind trip to North Carolina and my 21st birthday to realize what kind of product you build and stand behind. Only SI in my house/automobiles. I can't wait to build out my truck!

Also, could you send me some donation info? I forgot to pick your brain on that one.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm so tempted to get one because of the depth being just around 7 inches.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Waiting on the 15's.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

JoshHefnerX said:


> Waiting on the 15's.


Are you going to be _hopefully_ waiting, or did you hear something's in the works?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

fish said:


> Are you going to be _hopefully_ waiting, or did you hear something's in the works?


Nope. It depends on how well the 12's sell which will determine whether or not a 15" version will be offered.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Pictures of the finished drivers:


























Everything turned out nicely on the drivers. I really like all of the new upgrades to this driver vs. its first iteration - the large terminals, flat leads, spider bolt down ring, and magnet ID shorting ring. Very nice updates for such a classic driver from our beginnings. And the price is ridiculous - I used to sell this same exact driver minus all of the upgrades/updates for triple the price...but that was also back when power was still a dollar per watt.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Electrodynamic said:


> Pictures of the finished drivers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take all of these, get an 18 wheeler, and do a blow-through :laugh:


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Really can't wait to get ahold of these.


----------



## SilverGoat (May 1, 2007)

Yay! Can't wait for my "one-off" to come!


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Most likely it's on my end, but I just wanted to check with you guy.
I kept getting an error when placing an order for the Mag v3 and paying with PayPal.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

SQLnovice said:


> Most likely it's on my end, but I just wanted to check with you guy.
> I kept getting an error when placing an order for the Mag v3 and paying with PayPal.


I got the same blank response when I tried to login to Paypal but I sent an email to our webmaster and he will look at it early this coming week.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks. I'll try again in a few days.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Any idea how much longer the pre-order price will be good for?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

brumledb said:


> Any idea how much longer the pre-order price will be good for?


Until the drivers arrive.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Electrodynamic said:


> Until the drivers arrive.


Any idea when they will be arriving?


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Yes, I'd like to know how much time I have to sell my audiomobile! What would be the port length in the 1.75 cube ported enclosure (4 inch aeroport)? Just the standard length is good?


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

How do these do in sealed enclosures?


----------



## SilverGoat (May 1, 2007)

jamesjones said:


> How do these do in sealed enclosures?


Ridiculously good. Very transparent. Shocked these weren't $250 a pop. I had (2) Mag D2's back in 2003 when they were made with the claw basket. Selling them was by far my biggest regret of all of my automotive related transactions. I'm looking forward to the bolt down ring. Very nice addition, Nick!


----------



## TheAlchemist9 (Apr 29, 2015)

Any update on when these are arriving?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I would think they should be shipping anytime now. Unless there are problems.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

The Mag v3's arrived this afternoon. Initial visual inspection is fantastic. Quality is very very good and the drivers are testing very well. I should be done with invoices and paperwork by the end of this week so the Mag v3's will begin shipping early next week.

Here is a video of the first production Mag v3 that we plucked out of the box. Brought up near peak excursion but the driver still has some excursion left past what the video shows:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> The Mag v3's arrived this afternoon. Initial visual inspection is fantastic. Quality is very very good and the drivers are testing very well. I should be done with invoices and paperwork by the end of this week so the Mag v3's will begin shipping early next week.
> 
> Here is a video of the first production Mag v3 that we plucked out of the box. Brought up near peak excursion but the driver still has some excursion left past what the video shows:
> 
> ...


Awesome News!!! That is a beast!

Should be able to pick up the URL after the '=' sign.....then hit the YouTube button at the top of the post box here, and paste it in


----------



## TheAlchemist9 (Apr 29, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## greg09 (Jun 10, 2015)

Can't wait to get mine. They look great!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

And here is a video of what NOT to do to your Mag v3.

The noise in the video is the cone hitting the edge of the spider where the flat leads raise up before they are soldered to the terminals. Absolute full stroke:


----------



## enigma (Jul 5, 2008)

I think it was answered earlier but how well would the production models fair in an IB setup? On about 500w each? 

Great subs, I remember theses from years ago with that claw basket, never heard one bad thing about them. Glad to see Stereo Intergty still producing quality stuff!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

enigma said:


> I think it was answered earlier but how well would the production models fair in an IB setup? On about 500w each?
> 
> Great subs, I remember theses from years ago with that claw basket, never heard one bad thing about them. Glad to see Stereo Intergty still producing quality stuff!


The HST-12 is a better driver for IB with its additional excursion and ability to dig very deep. The Mag v3 is a driver best suited for a ported alignment.


----------



## xseveredveganx (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been really considering a pair of these! I'd love a 15, but if a pair of the 12" drivers is what I'll have to get, so be it!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I was able to see one of these beasts today - extremely impressive!!!


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I got mine last night and all I can say is DAYUM!!! for $190 shipped to my door its a pretty beefy subwoofer. I almost want to mount it inverted too just to show off that motor structure.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

I saw a bunch of these shipping out the other day 

So who is going to post up their reviews ?!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

sundownz said:


> I saw a bunch of these shipping out the other day
> 
> So who is going to post up their reviews ?!


Got flex on 800wrms? Lol 

https://youtu.be/8xG1uT5QVP8


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

edouble101 said:


> Got flex on 800wrms? Lol
> 
> https://youtu.be/8xG1uT5QVP8


Cool! 

PS: It is refreshing to see adequately sized PR's being used. Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

edouble101 said:


> Got flex on 800wrms? Lol
> 
> https://youtu.be/8xG1uT5QVP8


Great little video - very cool that they impressed you!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> Cool!
> 
> PS: It is refreshing to see adequately sized PR's being used. Nice job. :thumbsup:


Thanks for making fantastic drivers! Too bad I had to hide the beautiful motors and baskets.

For under $200 each is there a better sub? Doubt it!



bertholomey said:


> Great little video - very cool that they impressed you!


Proves that you don't need 3kwrms to have a loud sub system


----------



## enigma (Jul 5, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> The HST-12 is a better driver for IB with its additional excursion and ability to dig very deep. The Mag v3 is a driver best suited for a ported alignment.


That really got my attention, I looked up that sub and was seriously impressed....how much power do you think it would take to reach Xmax with those subs IB? Thought about the usual rule of 1/2 RMS but 600w per sub seems like alot of power IB lol....


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

enigma said:


> That really got my attention, I looked up that sub and was seriously impressed....how much power do you think it would take to reach Xmax with those subs IB? Thought about the usual rule of 1/2 RMS but 600w per sub seems like alot of power IB lol....


It will take at least 600 watts RMS to reach Xmax in an IB alignment with the HST-12. But it really depends on what frequency you are playing. If you're playing 5 Hz it will take less than 600 watts, but if you are playing 50 Hz it will take more than 600 watts, etc.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Well just got my Magv3 in last night, its in a 1.75 cube box tuned to 33hz and all I can say is WOW it almost instantly brought me back to the days of having a JL 12W6v2. I have this running on 380w rms and man it really gets down. Thanks Nick for a great sub.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

etroze said:


> Well just got my Magv3 in last night, its in a 1.75 cube box tuned to 33hz and all I can say is WOW it almost instantly brought me back to the days of having a JL 12W6v2. I have this running on 380w rms and man it really gets down. Thanks Nick for a great sub.


Good to hear.  I'm glad you like it [and are using it in the correct enclosure].


----------



## TheAlchemist9 (Apr 29, 2015)

Got mine in a 2 ft^3 box @ 30hz. Can't wait to get it hooked up. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## TheAlchemist9 (Apr 29, 2015)

EcoHawk said:


> Got mine in a 2 ft^3 box @ 30hz. Can't wait to get it hooked up. Hopefully this weekend.


Finally got things set up. EQ'd out the 30hz peak from the box being big and tuned low. Sounds awesome and absolutely pounds. Blends with the midbass really well with just minimal tuning and no T/A. Loving it so far!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> The HST-12 is a better driver for IB with its additional excursion and ability to dig very deep. The Mag v3 is a driver best suited for a ported alignment.


I have been listening to these subs for a few weeks now in my PR enclosure. Acoustically they are everything I would want from a sub system. I can geek out on SQ tracks then make an adjustment and bounce the windshield. This is a temporary enclosure. I will be building a < 3 cubic foot enclosure, probably sealed with minimal overall depth to help save trunk volume. 

I modeled these in Bass Box Pro 6 to design my current PR enclosure. I modeled two of these subs in a 2 cubic foot enclosure sealed. The f3 was in the mid 30's and looked really good to me. *Why do you prefer a ported enclosure for these? Sealed looks just as applicable. *


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

edouble101 said:


> I have been listening to these subs for a few weeks now in my PR enclosure. Acoustically they are everything I would want from a sub system. I can geek out on SQ tracks then make an adjustment and bounce the windshield. This is a temporary enclosure. I will be building a < 3 cubic foot enclosure, probably sealed with minimal overall depth to help save trunk volume.
> 
> I modeled these in Bass Box Pro 6 to design my current PR enclosure. I modeled two of these subs in a 2 cubic foot enclosure sealed. The f3 was in the mid 30's and looked really good to me. *Why do you prefer a ported enclosure for these? Sealed looks just as applicable. *


I recommend ported because they perform best in ported enclosures. The HST-12's perform best in sealed. 

Sealed the Mag v3's F3 is quite high (above 50 Hz). Sealed the HST-12's F3 is right at 30 Hz.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> I recommend ported because they perform best in ported enclosures. The HST-12's perform best in sealed.
> 
> Sealed the Mag v3's F3 is quite high (above 50 Hz). Sealed the HST-12's F3 is right at 30 Hz.


I think I entered the t/s incorrectly in BB6. Were the parameters pulled with the voice coils in series?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

edouble101 said:


> I think I entered the t/s incorrectly in BB6. Were the parameters pulled with the voice coils in series?


Yes. Proper T/S measurements for DVC drivers is with the coils in series. Anyone/anything else is purely for marketing bs.


----------



## Docethic (Mar 17, 2015)

I love the sound of my new Mag, it blends very well with music and is very easy to listen to, the sq is awesome. However I was expecting more output. I have it in a 1.6 cu ft ported tuned to 32 hz. 600 watts rms at 4 ohms. My other option is to run it at 1 ohm at 1500 watts but due to Nick's wattage advice have refrained from doing that. I have tried it in 1.4 cu ft sealed and ehhh. It sounds very good in the ported box, but my Arc Flatline kills it in low bass sealed. They have similar uppper bass but the FL12 just goes way louder on most tracks. I have tried a lot of the basstronics tracks on the Mag V3 and it sounds good but sounds like it runs out of steam very quick and does not play that low. Bass I love you does not give much. Do I need to tune lower? Try it in bigger box? More amp power? I love the SQ but based on the awesome build of the beast I feel like it should be giving out more output. I also have IDQv4s and in the same spot, in a small sealed, they have similar low end power but a lot more upper bass and tactile feel. From the other reviews here on the power of the Mag V3, I feel like I am missing out, any suggestions? Or is the Flatline just a low end monster and should not be comparing the two?


----------



## TheAlchemist9 (Apr 29, 2015)

Docethic said:


> I love the sound of my new Mag, it blends very well with music and is very easy to listen to, the sq is awesome. However I was expecting more output. I have it in a 1.6 cu ft ported tuned to 32 hz. 600 watts rms at 4 ohms. My other option is to run it at 1 ohm at 1500 watts but due to Nick's wattage advice have refrained from doing that. I have tried it in 1.4 cu ft sealed and ehhh. It sounds very good in the ported box, but my Arc Flatline kills it in low bass sealed. They have similar uppper bass but the FL12 just goes way louder on most tracks. I have tried a lot of the basstronics tracks on the Mag V3 and it sounds good but sounds like it runs out of steam very quick and does not play that low. Bass I love you does not give much. Do I need to tune lower? Try it in bigger box? More amp power? I love the SQ but based on the awesome build of the beast I feel like it should be giving out more output. I also have IDQv4s and in the same spot, in a small sealed, they have similar low end power but a lot more upper bass and tactile feel. From the other reviews here on the power of the Mag V3, I feel like I am missing out, any suggestions? Or is the Flatline just a low end monster and should not be comparing the two?


I've got mine in a bigger box, tuned lower (2.0 ft^3 @ 30hz) with a bigger amp. 2400w rms @ 1ohm and the gain is set pretty damn high. It pounds, gets low, sounds good, and hadn't blown or sounded stressed yet.

Do you have any processing available? I'd personally start by giving yours more power...


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Docethic said:


> I love the sound of my new Mag, it blends very well with music and is very easy to listen to, the sq is awesome. However I was expecting more output. I have it in a 1.6 cu ft ported tuned to 32 hz. 600 watts rms at 4 ohms. My other option is to run it at 1 ohm at 1500 watts but due to Nick's wattage advice have refrained from doing that. I have tried it in 1.4 cu ft sealed and ehhh. It sounds very good in the ported box, but my Arc Flatline kills it in low bass sealed. They have similar uppper bass but the FL12 just goes way louder on most tracks.


That is why I instruct everyone that purchases a Mag v3 to use it in a vented enclosure, not sealed. There is an insert with every Mag v3 indicating to use a ported enclosure over a sealed enclosure. 



Docethic said:


> I have tried a lot of the basstronics tracks on the Mag V3 and it sounds good but sounds like it runs out of steam very quick and does not play that low. Bass I love you does not give much. Do I need to tune lower? Try it in bigger box? More amp power? I love the SQ but based on the awesome build of the beast I feel like it should be giving out more output. I also have IDQv4s and in the same spot, in a small sealed, they have similar low end power but a lot more upper bass and tactile feel. From the other reviews here on the power of the Mag V3, I feel like I am missing out, any suggestions? Or is the Flatline just a low end monster and should not be comparing the two?


The Mag v3 is rated for 1000 watts and I know you are using only 600 watts to the Mag v3 yet it seems like you are using considerably more power on the other drivers that you are comparing to the Mag v3 with less power going to the Mag v3. Have you tried equal power in the ported enclosure?


----------



## Docethic (Mar 17, 2015)

Electrodynamic said:


> That is why I instruct everyone that purchases a Mag v3 to use it in a vented enclosure, not sealed. There is an insert with every Mag v3 indicating to use a ported enclosure over a sealed enclosure.
> 
> Yes I have been using it in the vented enclosure, I only tried it out briefly sealed to see if the low low end would improve. It definitely seemed to neuter the sound. It sounds great ported don't get me wrong, just would like to wring a bit more out of it down low.
> 
> ...


I can try it at 1500 watts at 1 ohm, was just worried that would be too much power for it in the vented box. I will definitely try that tho if you think it can handle it, I don't listen at loud volumes for long periods at all. Thanks!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Docethic said:


> I can try it at 1500 watts at 1 ohm, was just worried that would be too much power for it in the vented box. I will definitely try that tho if you think it can handle it, I don't listen at loud volumes for long periods at all. Thanks!


Put more power to it and see how you like it. Obviously if you bottom it out don't turn it up that loud again, haha.


----------



## Docethic (Mar 17, 2015)

Electrodynamic said:


> Put more power to it and see how you like it. Obviously if you bottom it out don't turn it up that loud again, haha.



I think it definitely sounded better and more tactile. I think it may have been a bit too much for it at times as by the end of my morning commute I was smelling some sweet aroma emitting from the trunk. Is that the Voicecoils overheating? The only other time I have smelled that was when I had some pioneer elite subs that required super small enclosures and sucked every ounce of power from my amp, I would get that smell constantly.

I switched back to the Flatline on the ride home and instantly wished I had left the Mag hooked up haha. The Mag def has a lot more punch and slam. Think I will just turn the gain down a touch so I am not tempted to max her out and give the Mag full time DD duty


----------



## Slowburn (Nov 24, 2009)

I just got one of these subs. Looking at two diffrent amps to run it. Both are the studio series zapco's one is 1k and the other is 1.5k watts. It looks like the sub can handle the 1.5k if gains are set right and on the lower side. I will be using the rec. 1.5sqft vented box at 35Hz. My car only has a 90amp alt. Should I go for the smaller amp or the bigger one.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Always more power, you can always turn gains down and not be harmful.


----------



## Slowburn (Nov 24, 2009)

I saw they have a model right in between those at 1350 watts. Solves that!

Can someone check my box numbers?

I have the outside dims at 15h x 28w x 14d
slot is 13.5h x 2.25w x 36"l

that gives me a net volume after bracing and sub of 1.58 cuft tuned to 35.25hz (pretty damn close to manf. suggestions)
port area per foot : 19.23 in2
port ratio 1:6
port area 30.38

any suggestions on anything to change? This is my first ported box so I want to try to get it right first time. I always did sealed boxes in all of my systems. I want to branch out and try ported.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Slowburn said:


> I saw they have a model right in between those at 1350 watts. Solves that!
> 
> Can someone check my box numbers?
> 
> ...


That port is pretty big but it will work. Unless you are shoving 3x, 4x, or 5x rated power to the driver for competition purposes do not go off of the port area per foot suggestion. Simply use a percentage of the surface area of the driver to the port opening area. About 1/3 works well but don't get close to 1/2 as it's a HUGE port at that ratio.


----------



## Slowburn (Nov 24, 2009)

Electrodynamic said:


> That port is pretty big but it will work. Unless you are shoving 3x, 4x, or 5x rated power to the driver for competition purposes do not go off of the port area per foot suggestion. Simply use a percentage of the surface area of the driver to the port opening area. About 1/3 works well but don't get close to 1/2 as it's a HUGE port at that ratio.


Using Win ISD pro, 1200 watts rms on the sub that 2.25" x 13.5 slot gives me a port velocity of 87ft/sec which is under the 10% rule. If I make the port smaller then the peak ft/sec will cause some noise right?

No wonder I always built sealed boxes :laugh:


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Really wish these liked sealed boxes as I would love to replace my MagD2 with one of these. The sale price is so tempting right now but dont want to give up space for ported.


----------



## Docethic (Mar 17, 2015)

soundstreamer said:


> Really wish these liked sealed boxes as I would love to replace my MagD2 with one of these. The sale price is so tempting right now but dont want to give up space for ported.


They sound great sealed in small boxes. In my vehicle the ported enclosure gave more upper end bass but I am getting deeper extension and a more even response with Mag sealed in .95 cu ft. If I could only run 1 Mag, ported would be the min output I would need in my car, but I am going to run 2-3 sealed and still keep trunk space.


----------



## WhippingBoy (Dec 21, 2010)

Any word if the Mag v3 will be available again?


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

I just picked up 2 of these... going to be putting them in the hatch of my 370Z. I'm trying to decide if I should go sealed or ported, but honestly, I am thinking I can pull off 1.75 cubes each ported with a 6" round port. I have only used ported once in all my years, with a pair of 12" TC9s currently in about 3 cubes with a single rectangular port.

Nick, I know you recommend ported for this... I've read through this whole thread. It would surely make things easier for me in the hatch of a sports car to run 1 cube each sealed, but if it is absolutely a no-no, then I'll do what I need to do. Amp is a Sundown 3500d, so I should have well over 2k on tap at 2 ohms final load. Honestly, I am not too experienced with ports and such.

Could I bother you to give me some advice on port size *and length *in a single chamber 3.5 ft^3 box with one or two ports, or with separate 1.75 ft^3 boxes? After so many years in this hobby, I'm a bit ashamed that I don't know more about ports, but I've always done sealed, except for the notable exception of my TC9s.

I do play some Broadway, some classical, so playing very very low like low-mid 20s is definitely something I'd like to keep the ability to do.

My Tahoe currently has 3 W15GTi's sealed off a Zapco 6.5kW and some of the stuff I like runs down to 23 Hz or so... and we all know (or *some *of us know, lol) that pipe organ and such can easily reach low 20s. I know tuning lower can sacrifice a bit in mid/upper output, but I remember someone (Patrick Bates, maybe?) doing 15Hz at 120dB freeair years ago, and it was... almost boner-inducing, to be honest.

Nick, I'll do what you tell me, to be true - I'm just looking for a little guidance, as I'm relatively inexperienced with ported enclosures, even after 20 years in this hobby. Currently, most of what I listen to is hard rock/metal, so punch and accuracy is most important.

Thanks for any help you can provide, and please forgive me if I am being obtuse - I know you've recommended ported as the most ideal for these already. I just worry that porting for 30Hz isn't going to be low enough for me. :blush:


----------

